# Si può collocare in terra, su supporto...



## _RosS_

Ciao 
Devo tradurre questa frase: "Questo tappeto si può collocare in terra, a parete, o su un supporto come da foto."
Il mio tentativo:
"You might (o may) place it on floor, on wall, or on a support as in picture."
Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!


----------



## LIFEATER72

Mi sembra perfetta, sebbene userei più _put _anzichè _place_, non chiedermi perchè..
Scusa, anche _as in picture _non mi suona bene direi _as a picture. _Per_ supporto _userei _stand.


You can put it on the floor, on the wall, or on a stand as a picture. _


----------



## Lorena1970

_RosS_ said:


> o su un supporto come da foto."


Poiché non non vediamo la foto, di che tipo di supporto si tratta? (non immagino un tappeto su un supporto, scusa...)

Direi : You can place it on the floor, on the wall, or...........


----------



## _RosS_

Si tratta di un supporto in legno appositamente costruito per esporre questo tappeto. Posso postare un link con la foto se necessario


----------



## LIFEATER72

Si, vada per il link.


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse allora, se è fatto appositamente per questo tappeto, "...or on its purpose-made support". Però "support" non mi convince, ma magari è un dubbio stupido. Meglio se posti il link.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena1970 said:


> Forse allora, se è fatto appositamente per questo tappeto, "...or on its purpose-made support". Però "support" non mi convince, ma magari è un dubbio stupido. Meglio se posti il link.



Per questo motivo avevo proposto _stand _come _supporto_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, RosS  

In alternativa, forse: "You can lay the carpet on the floor, fix it on a wall or put/mount it in its special support frame." ?


----------



## Lorena1970

_RosS_ said:


> come da foto.



As per picture


----------



## _RosS_

Ecco qui: http://www.artemosaico-ra.com/it/index.php?cont=mosaicoarredamento la terza foto nella seconda riga è quella del tappeto su supporto.
Credo che "lay" suoni bene, grazie del suggerimento Anja 

EDIT: Come ho specificato il supporto è stato creato appositamente per l'esposizione, ma credo che i clienti preferiscano montarlo in maniera classica! È per fare capire che il mosaico è "morbido" e può avere più utilizzi perché montato su rete.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Anja.Ann non farti ingannare dalla parola foto usando _frame_. In realtà il tappeto non viene incorniciato come una foto, ma solo esposto come una foto, su di un supporto. Il verbo _mount _che proponi mi piace parecchio in questo caso.


----------



## Lorena1970

Vista la foto, confermo un generico "_purpose-made support_" perché in effetti sostiene il tappeto dal basso tenendolo un po' verticale. Però forse in questo caso va bene anche "base" oppure "seating". 

*support* |səˈpôrt|
noun
1 a thing that bears the weight of something or keeps it upright  (OED)


----------



## _RosS_

Ok, quindi posso scrivere:
"You can lay the carpet on the floor, fix it on a wall or put it in a purpose-made support."
Corretto?


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena, perdonami ma non sono d'accordo col _purpose-made. _Lo sarei se nel testo originale specificasse qualcosa tipo _"fatto apposta"._ Anche se a te può sembrare una novità il supporto per i tappeti, esistono e sono anche molto diffusi. Certo è che sono fatti apposto, ma come tutti i supporti. Io lascerei solo _supporto, ma tradotto _come _stand.  _


----------



## Lorena1970

_RosS_ said:


> Come ho specificato il supporto è stato creato appositamente per l'esposizione





_RosS_ said:


> "You can lay the carpet on the floor, fix it on the wall or place it on its purpose-made support."



Io direi così, ma non escludo possano esserci varianti.


----------



## _RosS_

Forse _stand_ suona meglio? Non saprei, sono in crisi


----------



## Anja.Ann

LIFEATER72 said:


> Anja.Ann non farti ingannare dalla parola foto usando _frame_. In realtà il tappeto non viene incorniciato come una foto, ma solo esposto come una foto, su di un supporto. Il verbo _mount _che proponi mi piace parecchio in questo caso.



Ciao, Life  

Hai ragione ... in realtà avevo immaginato un supporto che in qualche modo "incorniciasse" il tappeto oltre che sostenerlo ...


----------



## Lorena1970

_RosS_ said:


> Forse _stand_ suona meglio?


No, "stand" secondo me non va bene perché significa "espositore" (e altri vari significati correlati) e fa riferimento ad altri tipi di "espositore" . Io la vedo così.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena, lo ha specificato lui, perchè lo sa, dai dati, dalla lettura, ma in questo caso è ovvio che sia fatto apposta, non per questo essenziale specificarlo nella traduzione, che tra l'altro lo lascia intendere, ma non te lo dice nella frase da tradurre:

"Questo tappeto si può collocare in terra, a parete, o su un supporto come da foto."

A questo punto il mi dubbio è come da foto. Intende come si vede nella foto, o (esposto) come una foto??? 

Anche quel un supporto (molto generico) mi lascia pensare che non vale la pena specificare che è stato fatto apposta, sempre se si vuole rimanere fedeli al testo.



Lorena1970 said:


> No, "stand" secondo me non va bene perché significa "espositore" (e altri vari significati correlati) e fa riferimento ad altri tipi di "espositore" . Io la vedo così.



Ti posso assicurare che un microphone stand (ad esempio e che tra l'altro io possiedo) è un supporto per microfono, non un espositore.

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&s...A&biw=1067&bih=495&sei=PhuQT_7AA4PDswam67iZBA


----------



## Lorena1970

LIFEATER72 said:


> ".....o su un supporto come da foto."
> 
> A questo punto il mi dubbio è come da foto



A me pare scontato che significhi "come da (esempio riprodotto in) foto"= as per picture (post#9)



LIFEATER72 said:


> Ti posso assicurare che un microphone stand è un supporto per microfono


Appunto, è un "asta per microfono". Ti pare simile a un'asta ( o simili) quello in questione? In genere "stand" si usa per elementi parallelipeidali verticali o "aste" di supporto. A me sembra che qui non sia adatto, poi, come ho detto, è il mio punto di vista.


----------



## _RosS_

No, non è fatto apposta per stare su un supporto, ma ha appunto molteplici possibilità di installazione. Quindi "da foto" è da intendersi "come si vede nella foto"!

EDIT: anche cercando _carpet stand_ ne vengono fuori di diversi tipi (https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&....,cf.osb&fp=59672d764e0ee361&biw=1517&bih=725) quindi opterei per _stand_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Questo è un "carpet stand" (espositore/supporto per moquette, ovviamente da negozio). Il tuo supporto è un oggetto particolare, creato apposta per quel tappeto (o per tappeti simili), come tu stessa hai detto, e comunque (se ho capito bene) per esporre il tappeto anche in casa qualora non lo si voglia mettere a terra o a parete.
Per questo ti avevo suggerito di aggiungere "purpose-made" a "support", perché secondo me questa dizione descrive l'oggetto della tua foto.
Oltretutto il tuo è un tappeto fatto con tessere di mosaico, quindi un oggetto particolare e prezioso, non un comune tappeto ( e ricorda che "carpet" vuole anche dire "moquette")
Poi posso aver preso una cantonata colossale, per carità.


----------



## _RosS_

Capisco  Quindi useresti _rug_ al posto di _carpet_?


----------



## Nunou

Si dice tranquilamente oriental/persian carpets o rugs...e alcuni sono notoriamente preziosi. Non credo che ci sia una reale differenza ma visto che qui non c'è niente che spiega il genere/ provenienza, rug sicuramente elimina qualsiasi dubbio (almeno penso). Se il testo si abbina a delle immagini, non c'è possibilità di dubbio quindi scegli quello che più ti piace.
Esistono vari tipi di supporti per tappeti, quindi se vuoi sottolineare che si tratta di un supporto specifico/particolare O.K., altrimenti secondo me va bene anche solo stand. Qui non si confonderebbe per  via del contesto, ma carpet support può riferirsi ad una marea di altre  cose che vanno dalla consulenza per l'acquisto alla produzione, noleggio, riparazione, pulizia...ecc. ecc. di tappeti ed ev. fornitura/posa di moquette). L'espositore (non solo di tappeti) generalmente si definisce con display o display stand.

Ciao.


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo con "rug", assolutamente meglio di "carpet". Ma "rug/carpet stand", in questo caso specifico, proprio no!


----------



## Nunou

Lorena,
Se leggi tutto, prima di "ma" ho scritto anche  "qui non si confonderebbe per via del contesto".


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena anche questa ti sembra un'asta?
http://www.google.it/imgres?q=flat+top+stand&um=1&hl=it&safe=off&sa=N&biw=1067&bih=495&tbm=isch&tbnid=IeWsvZhiD3gbQM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/small-candy-pink-cake-stand&docid=SetC8WlKY0MAEM&imgurl=http://cn1.kaboodle.com/img/c/0/0/161/b/AAAADDhCiDsAAAAAAWGztQ/small-candy-pink-cake-stand.jpg%253Fv%253D1308326251000&w=300&h=300&ei=3nSQT9G-BMfbtAa5_bzMBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=438&vpy=108&dur=12355&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=113&ty=130&sig=113606340652168430773&page=3&tbnh=140&tbnw=139&start=28&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:28,i:137


o questa? 
http://www.google.it/imgres?q=flat+...7&start=28&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:28,i:167


eppure qui usano il termine _stand_....


----------



## Lorena1970

LIFEATER72 said:


> Lorena anche questa ti sembra un'asta?



Non mi sembra un'asta, ma entrambi sono "aste verticali" con una base in cima atta all'appoggio di qualcosa. Non sono in grado di tenere una dissertazione sul design qui su WR, ma, ribadisco, definire il supporto della foto di Ross come "stand" per me  è sbagliato.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Invece a me support mi da il senso di qualcosa di appeso...
da immagini google:
http://www.google.it/imgres?q=carpet+support&um=1&hl=it&safe=off&sa=N&pwst=1&biw=1067&bih=495&tbm=isch&tbnid=bHSREb1D6XaoUM:&imgrefurl=http://www.artestuff.com/product_info.php%3Fproducts_id%3D1152%26osCsid%3Da76a39b7782e51d5b2749c47d694cbce&docid=F4m23qJncA1yPM&itg=1&imgurl=http://www.artestuff.com/images/moulding-hook-wide-white.jpg&w=341&h=341&ei=VaKQT6nWLtDysgb-vcnUBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=260&vpy=105&dur=140&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=124&ty=134&sig=113606340652168430773&page=5&tbnh=147&tbnw=123&start=59&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:59,i:227


o ancora:

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=carpe...0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:74&tx=76&ty=84


----------



## Nunou

Rileggendo e ricapitolando il tutto, credo di aver capito dove sta il problema riguardo a questo benedetto supporto e/o espositore.
Quello della foto è un _espositore_ (display o display stand) visto che è stato creato apposta per "esporre" il tappeto in  ambiente e ambito commerciale(1), la frase che vuol tradurre Ross, si riferisce in qualche modo alla foto ma si indirizza anche ai futuri usi che gli acquirenti faranno del tappeto a casa loro(2) . Ora, si tratta di capire esattamente cosa va messo in rilievo...no. (1) o (2)?
A meno che... non si trovi il modo di descrivere meglio tutte le possibilità: il tappeto esposto (sul display curvo) può essere appoggiato, montato e/o appeso su qualsiasi tipo di superficie esistente (pavimento/muro ecc...), apposito supporto (orizzontale, verticali, curvi) e/o ganci di sostegno....però mi pare un po' troppo complicata 

Se qualcuno riuscisse a essere più chiaro ma sintetico...sarebbe perfetto!!! 


EDIT: ...a scoppio ritardato...mi rendo conto che quello di cui stiamo parlando non credo possa essere definito come "tappeto"
bensì "_pannello_ (flessibile/pieghevole) in mosaico". Il tappeto in genere è fatto con materiali che i possono tessere...
qui ci sono le "tessere" del mosaico ma mi pare che il concetto e il procedimento non siano proprio gli  stessi...o sbaglio?


----------



## london calling

Dunque, premesso che "stand" vuol dire diverse cose come avete giustamente fatto notare, devo dire che qui non mi piace (non mi suona per nulla). 

My take:

_You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall or drape it over a (supporting) base _(Lorena) _like the one in the picture/photo._


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> ... My take:
> 
> _You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall or drape it over a (supporting) base _(Lorena) _like the one in the picture/photo._



Ecco brava LC,
direi che hai espresso in maniera molto più sintetica e chiara tutto il concetto!!! 
Non mi convince l'ultima part "like the one"...quel display è solo mostrare che il tappeto è flessibile e credo a casa sua nessuno si divertirebbe ad usarlo in quel modo...
Forse "see the picture/photo"..o qualcosa che dice "come potete vedere dalla foto/come l'esempio della foto" forse _as per picture_ come suggeriva da qualche parte Lorena.  

E ci siamo anche con "tappeto di mosaico"...ho cercato meglio è ho finalmente capito di cosa si tratta. Finora ero rimasta solo ai pannelli...


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Non mi convince l'ultima part "like the one"...quel display è solo mostrare che il tappeto è flessibile e credo a casa sua nessuno si divertirebbe ad usarlo in quel modo...forse ho capito male quello che ha detto l'OP: non ha detto da qualche parte che in italian intendeva "come quello della foto?"
> Forse "see the picture/photo"..o qualcosa che dice "come potete vedere dalla foto/come l'esempio della foto" forse _as per picture_ come suggeriva da qualche parte Lorena. Suona male, sorry. Like = del tipo, simile a: secondo me va bene.
> 
> E ci siamo anche con "tappeto di mosaico"...ho cercato meglio è ho finalmente capito di cosa si tratta. Finora ero rimasta solo ai pannelli...


----------



## Nunou

O.K. LC 
se _like_ è anche _simile/del tipo_ allora direi che va benissimo, nel mio limitato uso dell'inglese l'ho sempre inteso solo come "_come_" uguale. Simile credo che fosse anche quello che intendeva lei. 

Ciao.


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> O.K. LC
> se _like_ è anche _simile/del tipo_ allora direi che va benissimo, nel mio limitato uso dell'inglese l'ho sempre inteso solo come "_come_" uguale. Simile credo che fosse anche quello che intendeva lei.


Se vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle "i" ed evitare qualsiasi malinteso potremmo dire:

... similar to the one in the picture
...along the lines of the one in the picture
...like the one exampled in the picture

Oppure:

_..drape it over anything you wish, for example over the base you can see in the picture

_Più chiaro di così (ma è forse un po' lunga)!.


----------



## _RosS_

Ringrazio tutti per l'enorme, preziosissimo aiuto 
Come frase finale quindi può andare bene: 
_"You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall, or drape it over a supporting base like the one in the photo." 
_Suona bene? È tutto corretto?

Anche 
"_You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall, or __drape it over anything you wish, for example over the base you can see in the picture._" 
mi piace molto, così si capirebbe ancora meglio!


----------



## london calling

_RosS_ said:


> _"You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall, or drape it over a supporting base like the one in the photo."
> _Suona bene? È tutto corretto? Spero di sì: sono di madrelingua, se incomincio a fare degli orrori anche in inglese mi dovrei solo sparare!
> 
> Anche
> "_You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall, or __drape it over anything you wish, for example over the base you can see in the picture._"
> mi piace molto, così si capirebbe ancora meglio!



Ecco, se non è troppo lunga, sicuramente la seconda mia spiega meglio e più chiaramente il concetto.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi permetto un commento: certo che a volte il talento sfavilla nel  complicare le cose...



Nunou said:


> quel display è solo mostrare che il tappeto è flessibile e credo a casa sua nessuno si divertirebbe ad usarlo in quel modo...


Quel tappeto è un oggetto prezioso e probabilmente costoso, e sono arciconvinta che in certe case lo esporrebbero proprio come è stato proposto nella foto. Esistono milioni di collezionisti nel mondo che ESPONGONO le loro collezioni ( e le collezioni di tappeti non mi sembrano così rare!) in aree dedicate di case sontuose, o anche in punti particolari delle suddette case, e NON USANO gli oggetti che acquistano. E questo mi evidente sia un bene di lusso adatto al collezionismo!



> Originally Posted by *LondonCalling*
> 
> Non mi convince l'ultima part "like the  one"...quel display è solo mostrare che il tappeto è flessibile e credo a  casa sua nessuno si divertirebbe ad usarlo in quel modo...forse ho capito male quello che ha detto l'OP: non ha  detto da qualche parte che in italian intendeva "come quello della  foto?" *Infatti, è  esattamente quello che Ross ha detto e ribadito più volte nel corso del  thread "COME DA FOTO" significa COME ILLUSTRATO NELLA FOTO.*(Mi sembra di un'ovvietà disarmante!!!)





london calling said:


> *You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall or drape it   over a (supporting) base *(Lorena) *like the   one in the picture/photo.*



Ecco, hai centrato quello che io non riuscivo a dire pur avendo  azzeccato i termini! "*over a  supporting base*" descrive perfettamente quel tipo di  supporto/esposizione!


----------



## _RosS_

Lorena1970 said:


> Mi permetto un commento: certo che a volte il talento sfavilla nel  complicare le cose...


Sì, ma apparentemente rende l'idea alla perfezione  Tu taglieresti semplicemente dicendo "_..... or over a supporting base_"?


----------



## Lorena1970

_RosS_ said:


> "_..... or drape it over a supporting base_"?




Come ha rielaborato LC_: 
You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall or drape it  over a supporting base_ _like the one in the  picture/photo (or "see picture")._

Non puoi omettere "drape it" perché il verbo precedente è "hang it" che non si adatta a " over a supporting base".
Se no puoi dire "_You can hang the rug on the wall, lay it on the floor or over a supporting base like the one in the picture"_
In questo caso poiché l'ultimo verbo è "lay", puoi omettere "drape" perché "lay" va bene anche per il supporto. Mi spiego?


----------



## _RosS_

Aggiudicato, grazie mille!


----------



## _RosS_

Lorena1970 said:


> Come ha rielaborato LC_:
> You can lay the rug on the floor, hang it on the wall or drape it  over a supporting base_ _like the one in the  picture/photo (or "see picture")._
> 
> Non puoi omettere "drape it" perché il verbo precedente è "hang it" che non si adatta a " over a supporting base".
> Se no puoi dire "_You can hang the rug on the wall, lay it on the floor or over a supporting base like the one in the picture"_
> In questo caso poiché l'ultimo verbo è "lay", puoi omettere "drape" perché "lay" va bene anche per il supporto. Mi spiego?



Sì sì, ti spieghi benissimo! Grazie! (Questo tappeto ha ricevuto un sacco di attenzioni )


----------

